# Received Letter from IRS



## QueensU (Jan 11, 2012)

Hello All,

I happened to receive the explanation letter i sent with my FBAR's a while back in the mail today from the IRS with a received stamp. Out of curiosity, did anyone else receive their letters back in the mail, i was just wondering if this is their way of notifying me they received my FBAR's. 

Thanks.


----------



## TooMuchCoffee (Dec 1, 2011)

I've never heard of that. I always thought that they'd only contact you if something was wrong. Weird.


----------



## quincy (Oct 25, 2011)

Didn't happen to me. I sent mine in in mid-January, when did you send yours in?


----------



## TooMuchCoffee (Dec 1, 2011)

I sent mine in last August. Never heard a thing.


----------



## QueensU (Jan 11, 2012)

I sent mine in this January. The letter was stamped "Received IRS Detroit Computing Center" and dated in January as well. I find it odd it would be sent back to me four months later.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

QueensU said:


> I sent mine in this January. The letter was stamped "Received IRS Detroit Computing Center" and dated in January as well. I find it odd it would be sent back to me four months later.


I wouldn't get too concerned about it. What it probably means is that they didn't need your explanatory letter (any more) and someone was doing you a favor by stamping it as received and sending it back to you. Hang onto it, just in case any questions arise later - but it's "proof" your FBARS arrived should you ever need it.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

